# New Programme



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

I sent a couple of pictures of my wife in to a new programme

soon to be aired on channel 4.

Imagine my shock and surprise when they sent them back,

pointing out that the programme was actually called :

"Fact Hunt" !!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Love that.

Stolen it. Amended it. Posted it on Facebook.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------

